# Portugal Liga 21-24 November



## A_Skywalker (Nov 20, 2008)

Rio Ave v Leixoes
 21/11/2008 20:30 GMT
  3.05 2.95 2.30 statsAll Bets (19) 
Maritimo v Braga
 22/11/2008 18:15 GMT
  2.20 2.90 3.30 statsAll Bets (19) 
Naval v Sporting CP
 22/11/2008 20:30 GMT
  3.80 3.20 1.90 statsAll Bets (19) 
Nacional v Trofense 
23/11/2008 16:00 GMT
  1.50 3.60 6.25 statsAll Bets (19) 
Guimaraes v P.Ferreira
 23/11/2008 18:00 GMT
  1.60 3.40 5.50 statsAll Bets (18) 
Academica v Benfica
 23/11/2008 20:15 GMT
  4.60 3.35 1.70 statsAll Bets (17) 
Setubal v Belenenses
 24/11/2008 19:45 GMT
  2.15 2.85 3.50 statsAll Bets (18)


----------

